
Programming shape using kirigami tessellations - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2019-08-mathematical-framework-sheet-material-kirigami.html
======
kumarvvr
Here is a link to the actual paper. The original post asks for a subscription
to see the paper.

[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1812.08644.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1812.08644.pdf)

edit: Grammar.

------
maaaats
This link is a better intro than the linked abstract (contains a gif
explaining the concept) [https://m.phys.org/news/2019-08-mathematical-
framework-sheet...](https://m.phys.org/news/2019-08-mathematical-framework-
sheet-material-kirigami.html)

~~~
maaaats
To add, we discussed this at work this week, and someone tried cutting the
example on our laser printer. Broke when trying to expand it, though.

~~~
el_dudte
What material?

